# Weird High School Projects -- Bragging Rights



## Mercule (Dec 2, 2003)

A couple of posts in this thread got me thinking. Rather than hijack, I thought I'd start a new thread.

Here's your chance to brag about some of the weird/wild/cool stuff you've turned in for a class. I'm thinking mainly things like presentations and the like, but college or grade school exploits probably count, too. Just try to keep it to things that were done publicly (relatively speaking) and to the nerd/geek stereotype.

_Edited to use the humor icon -- because using the OT icon in the OT forum is redundant._


----------



## francisca (Dec 2, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> A couple of posts in this thread got me thinking.  Rather than hijack, I thought I'd start a new thread.
> 
> Here's your chance to brag about some of the weird/wild/cool stuff you've turned in for a class.  I'm thinking mainly things like presentations and the like, but college or grade school exploits probably count, too.  Just try to keep it to things that were done publicly (relatively speaking) and to the nerd/geek stereotype.




OK, since college counts, my first proposal for senior design, a rail gun, was turned down.  So instead, me and two other guys built a 32 line PBX from scratch.  Not weird or wild, but it was pretty cool.    The only thing we didn't really build was the rack it was in and the ring voltage generator, because the local GTE phone office techs gave them to us.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 2, 2003)

So, here's mine for a starter.

When I was in 9th or 10th grade, everyone in the class was given the assignment to give a persuasive speech to the class.  It so happens that this particular teacher was the assistant coach for the debate/speech team.  Now, all throughout high school, I was involved in speech and debate events and competitions, so I had a slightly more casual relationship with this fellow and knew I could push him a bit further.

So, on the day of the speech, everyone is getting up at the podium with their notes and talking on whatever.  When it comes my turn, I walk over, close the door and turn off the light (ambient light from the windows, still).  I climb up on the teacher's desk and sit cross-legged and casual.  Then, I start telling everyone why they should worship Satan.

Just as a note, I'm an extremely strong Christian and was doing it all in gest.  I assumed everyone would take it for the joke it was.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 2, 2003)

Doh!  Beat to the first real post on my own thread.


----------



## francisca (Dec 2, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Doh!  Beat to the first real post on my own thread.




Can't win 'em all!


----------



## Greatwyrm (Dec 2, 2003)

I thought it was cool when I got to use the exact same term paper for two different classes in the same semester in my junior year at college.


----------



## Tsyr (Dec 2, 2003)

I built a single coil design railgun for my senior science fair project. Total cost in parts was about $100 dollars, of which the school footed some, local buisnesses footed a bit, and I payed the rest out of pocket.

Worked pretty good, for being a single-coil system. Took about 45 seconds to charge the bank of capacitors from 110 AC, which got you a single shot. The shot was fairly harmless... I was firing finishing nails with the heads cut off, and they wouldn't stick into corugated cardboard... But they did shoot, a few feet. In retrospect, I should have tried using lengths of steel wire, but I only got it working the night before the exhibit, so I had to scrounge for something to fire in a hurry.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 2, 2003)

Speaking of speeches, my "informative" speech in Speech class was on Dungeons and Dragons.  What is was, how it was played, common misconceptions addressed.  Went over fairly well.  A couple of the notes I received afterwords indicated a few ex-gamers were in the audience, and were surprised to learn that people my age still played it.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 2, 2003)

For two years (7th and 8th grade), about 30% of my grade in my GATE class came from drawing comic books.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Dec 2, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> ... my GATE class ...




What's a GATE class?


----------



## Pielorinho (Dec 2, 2003)

I went to Evergreen, a hippy school in Washington State. What do I mean by hippy school?
* Somebody, rumor has it, actually did two credits of underwater basketweaving, just to prove it could be done.
* Somebody else in my class actually did sixteen credits in creating an herbal first-aid kit.
* Fungi Perfecti, an awesome mycological center, is founded by an alum.
* Matt Groening, Lynda Barry, and the actor who plays Kramer on Seinfeld are among our illustrious alumni.

Hippy school.

How hippy was my first class there? It was called Humans and Nature in the Pacific Northwest, taught by a biologist, an historian, an economist, and a complete flake whose qualifications escape me. 

The flake scheduled a _Council of All Beings_ to follow an essay test (the essay, incidentally, was decidedly non-hippy: it was an analysis of _The Origin of Species, _and was administered by the very cool biology professor). In preparation, the flake led us through a guided meditation, which she prefaced by saying:

*Now, if any of you are, what do you call it, "stoned" *[here she actually made little quote marks in the air with her fingers] *I want you not to do this meditation, because I don't want to lead you anywhere you can't come back from*.

"Lady," I thought, "You couldn't lead me out of a paper bag. Don't worry about the stoners."

The point of the meditation was to find your Spirit Animal, on whose behalf you'd speak during the Council of All Beings. Once you'd found your animal, you'd create a mask to represent that animal.

Some people were straightforward: a raccoon, an eagle, a salmon. Some people were stupid: "Can I be a butterfly, as a symbol of feminine power?" asked one fool. Some people just didn't get it: "I want to be the wind!" said one biologically-challenged student.

Have you ever heard of a botworm?

They're quite possibly the grossest creature alive. They're a parasite that enters baby animals through the ears or rectum and live inside the creature. But they need to breathe air, so they _burrow a hole through the animal's skin and poke their little maggoty heads out_. An infested animal has a maggot's head sticking out of its back. Infections are usually, and mercifully, fatal -- would YOU want to stay alive with a worm growing out of you?

I knew what my spirit animal would be.

Of course, a mask wouldn't really get the concept across. A sock puppet, however, would.

I made a sock botpuppet. Cut a hold in an old T-shirt, and stuck the puppet through the hole, as if I were infested by the botpuppet. And spoke, during the Council of All Beings, in a squeaky maggoty voice, moving the puppets mouth.

I was, you see, a Botworm. As a symbol of feminine power.

Daniel


----------



## the Jester (Dec 2, 2003)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> What's a GATE class?




Basically like an advanced placement class in middle school/jr. high.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 3, 2003)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I was, you see, a Botworm. As a symbol of feminine power.



Huh, huh.  Cool.  He said "botworm".  Wish I coulda been there.

Oh.  And *bump* for more stories.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Dec 3, 2003)

In the 9th grade me & some friends made a rap video based upon the works of Homer. In said video, we 5 very non rapper-esque early teen age girls pretended we were sucked into one of the stories on TV and attacked by a cyclops while a tape of the "Oddessy Rap" (written & sung by me, background music by my cheap-o casio).

Cast :

Me & friends = the "girls" having a slumber party watching The Oddessy movie on tv (cause , you know, that's what all the pre teen girls watch on their sleepovers)

My then 7 year old brother in an oversized karate outfit as Oddessius (sp?)

A very large plush 6 foot gorrilla that I won at a carnival in one of those impossible games, much to my dads dismay when he found out he had to UPS it back from our vacation, with a giant construction paper eyeball scotch taped to his face as "The Cyclops"...

Oh gawd it was horrible...

I got an A though 

Then by the 12th grade, audio visual projects got a little less hip hop and a lot more stop action Lego people and He Man guys. I presented Life on a Fief , the tale of the social structure of feudal Europe as performed on an old pool table with various 80's and early 90's action figure and Lego people.

That one only scored my team a B+. Ah well. Sundance will just have to wait...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 3, 2003)

Rap videos...pfui.

10th, 11th, 12th grade, we had to do history videos.

10th grade was a trial of Ivan the Terrible.  We wrote the script, we put him on trial in the City Council chambers...we added as much comedy as we could get away with: "Doctor, give us your impression of Ivan the terrible."  "My training is in the field of psychiatry...I don't do impressions."

11th grade: _Falling Staret_, the story of Rasputin.  Great stuff, especially when they poison the wine with cyanide, and it has little if any effect on the Mad Monk: "There is enough there to kill an elephant."  "And we will use it all!!"

12th grade: _Personal Altercations in United States History_.  We shifted our focus to the US and traced the conflict between Alexander Hamilton and Aaron Burr, culminating in their famous shoot-out at the Palisades in New Jersey.  Highlight was the Narrator proclaiming: "History tells us that Thomas Jefferson was  a man, and his wife slept around.  Today we know the opposite to be true."  Can't forget the blood squibs when Hamilton got shot down...

Yeah, we got away with murder in high school...and got an A+ on all three videos.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 3, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> ...Then, I start telling everyone why they should worship Satan... I assumed everyone would take it for the joke it was.



So DID they all take it as a joke? Or did some of their parents call the school the next day?


----------



## Tsyr (Dec 3, 2003)

This one isn't so innovative or anything, but It's pretty cool for me... I went to an art school, and we normaly did three plays a year (Two regular and a musical). In my senior year, we did one play, one music, and one group of smaller plays. I got to direct one. I was supposed to limit my play to 30 minutes.

It was over an hour (Oooops...), and it was still a somewhat chopped down version of Dr. Faustus. I had special effects, I had (mostly) good actors (If you're out there, Jack Kohler, you still rock for that performance!), and a technical crew full of monkeys (Who were stunned at a lot of the props I needed the day before the play was going to go on, despite them being on my "Must get" list from day one)... But man did it rock.

Seeing this guy, who in highschool could pass for 30 (I think he was all of 17 or 18 at the time) get up on stage with a beard, dressed in robes, walking counterclockwise around a circle on stage, tossing salt on the stage with every step, while reciting a latin invocation to summon a demon, and as he did so steam began to rise from the center of the circle, and his voice started to echo and deepen (Thank you special effect sound crew!), until (when enough steam was there to hide it a bit), there was a crash of thunder, a flash of lights, a door in the stage opened up and the demon climbed out, then the smoke faded...

I loved that play.

Got some complaints about the subject matter after the fact from some parents, but...


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Dec 3, 2003)

I was given an assignment in my senior A.P. English class that required my partner (my best friend) and I to write a forty page short story. My friend and I were both gamers and we produced an action-packed sixty page behemoth that was so violent that the teacher decided not to require the next year's class to write a short story. 

The story included:

- A character modeled after Yoda.
- Music from Tool
- A battle involving a hero with a bullwhip vs. a villain with a sword during a thunderstorm
- Numerous references to Magic: the Gathering
- A corrupted sheriff who dies in a explosion
- Pages of gun fights
- An epic car chase that resulted in deadly wrecks
- Carcasses being eaten by coyotes
- The line "I have a bad feeling about this place. If I shout its a trap, Chris, then get an axe!"

Despite all of that, the story was well written (ok, so I'm biased). We spent days writing it and almost as much time checking for spelling and grammar errors. We were so picky over it that my dad joked we thought it was going to be published. 

We received an A+.


----------



## dinsdale (Dec 3, 2003)

In 7th grade English, we had to find a short poem from whereever we wanted and give a dramatic presentation.  

I used Keraptis' letter to the owners of Wave, Whelm, and Black Razor from the original White Plume Mountain Module.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 3, 2003)

In... um.  1996? there was a competition here in New Zealand - create a commercial for the soft drink L&P.  (I suspect Lemon and Paeroa is almost completely unheard of outside of New Zealand...?)  The top twenty would be played on national television.

For a long while now, the drink has used the slogan "World Famous in New Zealand".

We put together half a dozen and sent them in.  And one was just great.  It had superheroes morphing into their costumes, and ninjas, and badly-dubbed English over unsynchronised lip movements, and ninjas, and a cool fight scene, and a terrible joke that all the characters laughed uproariously at.

And ninjas.

We were absolutely convinced it was top 20 material.

In the event, it turned out that the organisers received more entries than they'd expected.  By almost an order of magnitude, from memory.  So we're pretty sure there was a simple culling process before they started judging.

One of our six ads made it into the top 20.  It wasn't the ninja one.  It _was_, however, the only one of the six that used the slogan "World Famous in New Zealand".

Just like the other nineteen... some of which were truly appalling.

We're convinced that they looked at the pile of tapes they'd received, and decided to simply ignore any that didn't use the 'established' slogan.

Bah.  The rest of New Zealand was ninja-deprived because of that decision 

-Hyp.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 3, 2003)

In my HS American History class we were allowed a good bit of leeway for alternatives to a term paper. The downside was that the subject was drawn at random out of a hat.

I ended up with the JFK assassination.

I decided to refute the many "second shooter" theories.

For my project I managed to get the teacher to schlep the entire class on a field trip to a friend's farm where I had set up a re-enactment of dealey plaza. I duplicated the circumstances of the shooting. Range, angle & velocity of the target. 

Using an M91/38 Mannlicher-Carcano I showed that not only could I reliably duplicate putting rounds on target in the same time as Oswald (if it was indeed him firing from the Book Depository).

To underscore the point, my rifle coach (I started shooting competitive shooting around age 14)  spent about 2 months teaching basic marksmanship to a female classmate who had previously never fired a weapon. She was also able to duplicate the feat with little difficulty.

Of course if I attempted that in today's high school climate, I would probably be expelled and/or incarcerated. lol


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, let's see...
For starters, in my Rhetoric class in 10th grade I delivered a 10 minute oratory on Dungeons and Dragons. Specifically, the accusations of Satan-worship and all that. I got an A on that one.

Then there was the essay I wrote on the culture of ENWorld for my English 11 class. That time around, I focused on the BOVD debates (this was only last year) and the diversity of peoples and opinions on the boards. I got an A on that one too.

Then, this year, in my English AP class, I decided to go a little out of my way when our teacher asked us to try to translate and poetify 10 lines of Beowulf from the Old English. So I re-wrote the entire poem. In limerick. That was a lot of fun.

Demiurge out.


----------



## ConnorSB (Dec 3, 2003)

*Prays that no one finds this political*

I hate the french language. I took it for 3 years in HS (I'm a senior in HS now). After the first semester, I NEVER got better than a C+ in the class. Awful.

But for my final project, I did a video that was one of the "Lost Chapters" of "The Little Prince," the famous book by that aviator french guy. For those who haven't read it, a little boy who lives on a tiny planet wanders through space and has a bunch of interesting and insiteful conversations with a king, a drunk, an arrogant man, etc. He lands on earth, and has a nice discussion  with the author, who had crashed his plane in the desert.

Anyway, in the video, the prince talks to George Bush Jr. All of bush's lines are his "bushisms" (all those times he misunderestimates the english language). Translated into French. With the battle hymn of the republic playing in the background. For 10 minutes. With subtitles. I won't say any more, as it would stray too far into the political, but suffice to say the class thought it was excelent satire.

I got an A on that project. That was the first, last, and only time I ever got an A on anything in French.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 3, 2003)

> _All of bush's lines are his "bushisms"_




Kinda like "misunderestimates"?


----------



## ConnorSB (Dec 3, 2003)

If we are allowed to post two entrys, here goes # 2.

In economics class, we each have to give a presentation on something related to economics. So I did a 45 minute presentation on the joys of making money illegally. 
My favorite part was the research I got to do. I did a bunch of it.

 I found the 10% of the class that does a lot of drugs, and got them all to go to thier dealers and ask for "real numbers." Then I went home and did some math, and came back with some... interesting results. Since this topic might be not approved by Eric's Granny, if you want to know them, email me at connor_sb@yahoo.com.

Another thing I got to do was find out some of the really great gambling stories and legends of the past and present. My favorite is the debter who settles with the NYC mafia by challenging the loanshark to a duel- between the debtor's ferret and the loanshark's vicious cat. It was a fight for... the ages.

I got an A on that project too.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Dec 3, 2003)

In Latin class, we had to do a project dealing somehow with ancient Rome. I decided, as it was, to do an infomercial selling ancient roman stuff! But, I couldn't make it so easy, no, I had to do it in stop motion animation. It was so long ago I can barely remember the details, but I think one of the best parts was when the info-seller was throwing in one random thing after another, and he threw in a slave who proceded to say "bar bar bar bar bar." Somebody got the joke and yelled out "It's a Bar Bar!" which we all knew to be a barbarian (roman named because they thought other languages were jibberish "bar bar bar").

Okay, so maybe you had to be there. 

But, my teacher kept the tape and as far as I know still shows it!


----------



## ConnorSB (Dec 3, 2003)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Kinda like "misunderestimates"?




I did that on purpose!    No fair criticizing irony! Thats not nice!


----------



## tarchon (Dec 3, 2003)

I synthesized skunk scent in O-chem.


----------



## Impeesa (Dec 3, 2003)

In my high school, you were required to do a 5-minute speech for English class. For grades 10 and 12, I did mine on roleplaying. In the grade 12 one, I retold the Plasma Jelly Incident* and got surprisingly few comments on it afterwards. Pleasantly surprising. 

For CAPP 11 (career and personal planning), we had to do some sort of final project on 'something that affects our lives'. As an example, another group did made a video about going to university, shot mostly on the local campus. My partner and I did a detailed report about necrotizing fasciitis - the so-called killer flesh eating disease. I didn't take that class too seriously after the little aptitude tests put "social" as my lowest scoring category by a decent margin, rating it a meagre "well above average." 

As for coilguns, I toyed with the idea of building a superconducting coilgun this summer, but decided against it. The key is being friendly with a few professors who can hook you up with the really good materials. 

*Plasma jelly is kind of like C4, an electrically-triggered spreadable explosive from the game Alternity. It happened once during the raiding of a research complex that one hapless guard hadn't been slaughtered, but instead merely knocked unconscious. We tied him to a chair, smeared the stuff on his face (I wanted to inject it into his eyeballs but no one was packing a needle), and waited for him to come around. We let him sweat just long enough to realize just what was happening as the mindwalker tickled him from the toes up to the face.... with electrokinetics. Boom.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 3, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> So DID they all take it as a joke? Or did some of their parents call the school the next day?



So far as I know, no parents called.  That teacher wasn't there the next year, though.  Not saying I or my speech had anything to do with it.  Just that they probably wouldn't have told me if it did.

I did discover that there were, apparently, whispered rumors about me for the rest of my high school days.  I think it was just the one guy who I threatened to make disappear if he didn't stop heckling me, though.  (For the record, he did stop heckling, and I think my exact words were something like, "I'd beware what you say, if you want to see Monday next".)

Y'know, come to think of it, I honestly can't believe I didn't get expelled.  I think I actually got an A, even.


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 3, 2003)

Some of my best school realted stories come from my years in Odessy of the Mind/Destinatio Imagination, which are creative problem solving competitions. The competition consists of a longterm problem which is prepared before the tournament, and an instant challenge, which is given at the tournament and solved in a matter of minutes (5-10, usually). My team kicked butt at instant. for instance:
One year the instant involved using a bunch of every day materiels (TV remote, soda bottle, etc.) in a way other then they were intended. My team quickly throws together a story about some kind of 'savage' ritual, complete with using the soda bottle to tell the future, using a toy wrench for ceremonial tatoos, etc. one of the team members played an outsider observing the ceremony. Just as we were running out of time, our improvisation took an interesting turn: the 'outsider' refused to particpate in the 'ceremony' all the 'savages' rushed her. One big mob of savages, rushing her, which we had not pland for. That produced some great acting, mostly because here suprised reaction wasn't acting.
Another year, our instant was a story to be told in rhyme. My team wrote a short script, acted it out, and when the script was finished, I realized we still had time left. Instead of leaving us with unused time, I jump in and start rhyming. Off the top of my head. With no plan at all. And (this is why my team is so great) everybody else jumps in. We started improvising in rhyme. No plan, no rhymes prepared ahead of time, just freeflow improvisation. And we managed to keep our coupletes going for another couple of minutes, using all of our time, and earning a special award from the judges.
And a short one: as part of a improvisation excersize, I am trying to get food for another person. For some reason, I decide I'm getting him a hotdog. I ask him: "Twelve inch or footlong" (no, it dosen't make sense). And he responds, without missing a beat: "I don't mean to brag..."


----------



## TheBadElf (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm such an amateur compared to some of you folks...the best I ever did was the diorama of "Hitler's Last Moments, starring G.I. Joe" that I did for a sixth grade history class.  There stood Hitler (portrayed by a really old 3.5" G.I. Joe tank commander with a moustache magic markered on) in his swastika decorated bunker, gun in hand, with dead Eva Braun on the floor at his feet (a cosmetically altered Baroness figure IIRC), and the victorious allies (still more Joes) about to break in "upstairs".  Please keep in mind that I hate Nazis with a passion, but I hated this particular teacher (think every bad preacher's wife stereotype and then double it) even worse.  I got a B on the project, I think, but I accomplished my main objective of really freaking her out...


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 3, 2003)

i had a junior year art project of taking any object less than 12 inches in any direction and increasing all of it's dimensions by 10.

 we got carried away and filled the school lobby with a 8 foot taco, a 8 foot pencil, a giant hamburger, a pink pearl eraser that could have been used as a sled, the english teachers glasses, a hall pass that looked like a blanket, 3 phillips head screws and a compass (the circle drawing kind) that was later used in an assault on a student (not by any of the creators).

   -------------------------------------------------------------------

 3 days before graduation i was busted for setting off a "bomb" on the grounds. 

 we were arguing about how to best set off incendiaries and i mentioned a formula using pottasium permangenate and XXXXXXXX. when called on it we stole the materials form the lab and mixed them appropriately, with me being confident it would flame up in about 5 minutes. 

 i set up a sink full of water in my darkroom and had the device in a film can on a board stretched over it.

 when it started smoking, then flaming (within 15 seconds of my prediction) i turned the board up and dropped the device in the sink full of water.

 HOWEVER, pottsium permangenate is K MN O4! it makes its own oxygen to burn! so there it was in 6 inches of water, flaming and smoking and steaming. the darkroom filled quickly we were panicking, the smoke started to seep out under the door and everyone outside panicked. 

 the assistant principal gave me quite a lecture, he was mostly upset at the fact that we stole the materials but he was quite impresssed with the device and our gumpshun. he gave me stren lecture about how he could expel me, but he liked me and let me off.

 ah, good times.....i learned i could set off explosives in mall fountains from that episode. god, i was a horrible kid.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 4, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> /snip/
> we were arguing about how to best set off incendiaries and i mentioned a formula using pottasium permangenate and XXXXXXXX. when called on it we stole the materials form the lab and mixed them appropriately, with me being confident it would flame up in about 5 minutes.
> /snip/



Sorry to hijack, but has anyone seen this website? Theodore Gray, co-founder of Wolfram Research, Inc (makers of Mathematica), built a literal periodic table containing samples of most elements. Anyway, he wanted to "produce a comprehensive online reference on sodium dropping, with documentation on the size and shape of the chunks, how thrown, and most importantly with videos of the resulting explosions." So he held a Sodium Party to get his information. Your story reminded me of those movies at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack, but has anyone seen this website? Theodore Gray, co-founder of Wolfram Research, Inc



Is that a division of Wolfram and Hart?

(And, yes, as someone who studied chemical engineering for a while, I know what wolfram is.)


----------



## orbitalfreak (Dec 5, 2003)

In my senior year in high school, we read (excerpts from) Beowulf, and had to give a musical performacne on it.  My group did the following: One of us acted out the story as it was being told (below), a second played his guitar for a soundtrack (Greensleeves? something like that...), and I recited the following poem, penned mostly by me, with help from the other two:
(Beowulf spoilers follow, if you care.  Also, all of this from memory, so it may be a bit inaccurate)

In the original olde english, the tale of Beowulf, in sixty seconds:
(Insert phony "olde English" accent here)
Grendel would growl, would grab and eat
So Hrothgar sent for help from the Geats
Beowulf arrived, this protector from harm,
He fought Grendel and ripped off his arm.
Then they all feasted, they ate lots of ham,
Then Beo looked up and said "Oh, Dam!"*
He fought Grendel's mother, yes killed her dead;
He used a big sword to lop off her head.
He was sent home, made King of the Geats,
But died to a dragon, now lies facing East.**

*Dam == mother.  Not a typo.
**Even worked a bit of real history into it.  _Beowulf_ was re-worked, at least in part, by a Chrisitan (from what our textbook said) who intermixed his beliefs with the pagan beliefs in the original tale.  This was my way of bringing in the Christian modifications to the tale.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm in high school, and I'm doing research on the effects of a cold fusion reaction on the half life of a radoactive solution. does that count?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 5, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm in high school, and I'm doing research on the effects of a cold fusion reaction on the half life of a radoactive solution. does that count?



Only if you can do what Pons and Fleischman couldn't.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Only if you can do what Pons and Fleischman couldn't.



 well, it's a bit different, they were measuring heat production, while I'm measuring the half life of a radioactive solution. There have also been a lot of different tests since then that use very different techniques, but I"m not going to ramble on a bout that now,


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Dec 10, 2003)

I built a working 1/5 scale replica of a trebuchet.  Worked pretty good, actually, acurate with a grapefruit for up to 300 ft. =)


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 10, 2003)

I dont know If i should bragg about this but right after columbine I was supsended for 3 days from school and interviewed by counselors because they thought I was going to bomb the school.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I dont know If i should bragg about this but right after columbine I was supsended for 3 days from school and interviewed by counselors because they thought I was going to bomb the school.



 Um yeah.  Not exactly something to be proud of.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 10, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I dont know If i should bragg about this but right after columbine I was supsended for 3 days from school and interviewed by counselors because they thought I was going to bomb the school.



May I ask: Why would they think that?


----------

